# 2nd Tourist Visa?



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

I have extended my 60-day "single-entry" tourist visa to 90 days. Instead of making border runs, can I get a new "60-day tourist Visa? If so how? 

Mike Ciaccio


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Just one 30 day extension permitted for each TV; for another Tourist Visa you must leave the country before the expiry of that 30 days; commonly people use Kuala Lumpur, Phnom Penh etc.
Penang may not be an option they have a reputation for declining TV applications if you have already extended a previous one
Phnom Penh can be 2-4 working days, 2 if you use an agent
Kuala Lumpur - apply in the morning and collect the following day at 2.30pm; still involves 2 nights there unless you can get a very early flight; it is possible to get from embassy-airport in time to fly back to Bangkok late afternoon

ensure you have the correct documents, and check on public holiday dates as embassies will close for any Thai holidays as well as any holidays in that country - some here: Festivals and holidays 2012. 

see also Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas


----------



## pinkfloyd2310 (Feb 9, 2012)

ciacciom said:


> I have extended my 60-day "single-entry" tourist visa to 90 days. Instead of making border runs, can I get a new "60-day tourist Visa? If so how?
> 
> Mike Ciaccio


Hi..Actually you can get a 90 tourist visa/stamp at jomtien immigration office soi 5 for 9.000 Baht..Once the 90 days is up you must cross the border for 15 day extension then you can reapply at jomtien for another 90 day's..Google it..


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ there is no 90 day Tourist Visa.
Perhaps you mean converting a 60 day Tourist Visa to a Non Imm O visa? 
I understand there is a process for this for individuals who qualify.
I don't see where the 9000b charge comes from - there is no fee that high on any Royal Thai Embassy website. 
I did Google and found no reference to this, neither is it mentioned on the Ministry of Foreign Affairs website.
Not bothered if I am shown to be wrong, but facts/links please rather than potentially provide incorrect info.


----------



## pinkfloyd2310 (Feb 9, 2012)

Song_Si said:


> ^ there is no 90 day Tourist Visa.
> Perhaps you mean converting a 60 day Tourist Visa to a Non Imm O visa?
> I understand there is a process for this for individuals who qualify.
> I don't see where the 9000b charge comes from - there is no fee that high on any Royal Thai Embassy website.
> ...


I can assure you my friend..I have had one my self. It is a stamp for 90 days. When you think about it, jomtien immigration office only give you 10 days for 1900 baht or 1100 i cant remember now.. I have the stamp inside my passport..It Was only issued after my mrs spoke to the officer (She is/was custom's excise at chonburi dock's) She sorted it out after 2 mins talking to him..I am sure i am not the only one to get this..Give them a ring on monday of course, there is an english speaking farang officer there..Let me know how you get on....


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

a genuine Tourist Visa is not a stamp it is a one page computer-generated sticker, and cannot be issued within this country's border. Your 'solution' would put every border run company out of business - including the many from Pattaya who pass by us in Chanthaburi on the way to Ban Laem every day.
Please provide the text of the stamp you have - again I would suggest you have some variation of a Non-Immigrant 0. This could apply if you are married to a Thai national or have a Thai child.
The 9000b suggests this is not 'above board' - there is no Thailand Immigration fee at this level on their fee schedule, or that you have lined someone's pocket; in 2009 'magic stamps' were being issued in Patong/Phuket which as it turned out were not the real thing. 
No mention of this miracle cure stamp on any other forum or any Thai Legal/Visa specialist website I can find,or on Jomtiem Immigration.

Thailand Immigration Bureau: Fees
Tourist visa: 1,000.- Baht
Non-immigrant visa:
single entry: 2,000.- Baht
multiple entries within 1 year: 5,000.- Baht


----------



## pinkfloyd2310 (Feb 9, 2012)

Give me an email address and i will send you a scanned copy of my passport. Alternatly if i am allowed to post my phone number and explain the stamp to you let me know..This sound's like 1) I am missleading people 2) you think i would bribe someone. 3)This sort of thing was never offered until my fiance spoke to immigration staff at jomtien..
Now i was offered a tourist visa in cambodia.. To which i refused even though i was accompanied by a Thai police officer..So where are these none immigration 2.000 bht visa's collected from?..


----------

